# What are you shooting?



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...ning/1612111_browa5_whe.jsp?hierarchyId=10472

i would look for an old Browning A5, even though most "wallhanger" guns are going to be in the 4 figure range, you can find a hunting gun for about the same price as that remington.

i would also look at walmart, they used to and may still have the beretta A390 over there. i think they ask around $550. great duck gun, the only problem ive ever heard was the firing pin needs replaced after about 10 years.

the 870 kills game and can take a beatin and keep kickin, but it never shouldered me well and it kicks like a F'n MULE! most auto-loaders have a recoil system built in to them. i have killed ducks with one hand using that A5 and it barely kicked.

btw, that seems a bit pricey for a 870


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The A390 is a well-respected duck gun for sure. And an 870 is uuber reliable, although as an owner of an old wingmaster and a newer supermag, I can tell you they don't make 'em like they used to. 

I'd save the $$ on the supermag and just go with a 3" chambered gun. Unless you're going to shoot migrating birds or tundra swans, you won't need it. I've successfully hunted canada geese with a 20ga and wingmaster HD. They drop out of the sky like stones. 

I'd say shoulder that remington and look down the barrel. If it fits you, buy one. You can also look online at davidsons; if you buy through them you get a lifetime warranty. 

One thing to note; I've started shooting a benelli M2 this year and can tell you it's the most incredibly reliable gun I've had yet. We've even taken it to the clays range with people with 870's and double guns. But the end of the round, everyone's shooting the benelli. This has happened twice now. It's that good. 

Careful on the walmart guns. Some don't come with the R3 recoil pad that are standard on the same models sold elsewhere. If it's apples-to-apples and the price is right, go for it though.

-T


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I think the 870 is a great choice. No one can argue that it's the most popular shotgun of all time. I have the 870 Express, and it was my first gun I got about ten years ago. I treat the thing like s#!& and it still goes. It is not fancy, but it will last for generations and gets the job done. I honestly don't think it kicks that bad if you shoulder it right, and have had days where I shot it about 100 times at clays and such. That being said, screw up and you can get a custom "Remington" tattoo on your face for a day. I agree that Wal-Mart may be your best option for pricing on this gun and others like the Browning, which is also a very popular gun.
The thing I like about the 870 is it keeps the sport simple and real in a time where the norm is becoming a four-figure autoloader and duck spread, five-figure duck boat, etc.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention Wal-Mart has a special-order firearms catalog behind the desk in the sporting goods store. They can get most any gun for you. 

On second thought though, give Davidsons a try and support a better business than Wally-World...

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I use the 870 super mag for hunting the salt marsh. I load my own shells so I can shoot 3 1/2 inch heavy loads for the same price (almost) as lower power loads. I also have other guns that I use in less harsh conditions. You can get another high quality gun later and save the super mag for the nasty places. Get one of the turkey chokes and try the spring season.

Frank_S


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

If I could have only one shotgun and was on a limited budget Remington 870 would be the gun of choice. You will pay a penalty in extra recoil over an autoloader. Also there are many choices to configure it best for your specific hunting needs. My choice would be 3" chamber and 28" barrel this will do most anything well from deer, hogs, duck, quail or clays.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback...

This comment most accurately sums up the way I feel based on the research I have done to date:


> If I could have only one shotgun and was on a limited budget Remington 870 would be the gun of choice.


I know the recoil will be significant compared to an autoloader, but I have shot both and will be fine with it. If I was going to be shooting all the time and hunting every weekend of every possible season I would save up for an autoloader.

I have a local shop I plan to buy/order from - I will definitley be spending some time checking out their inventory (new and used) before ordering one, but I don't really want to buy a gun from Wally World...if I need service after the fact I like the idea of being able to go talk to the guy who owns the store I bought it from - not to mention supporting the local economy.

One point some of you made was with respect to the supermag vs 3" chamber. According to the specs, it will automatically adjust to accept 2 3/4, 3 and 3 1/2. My thinking on the supermag is to not shoot 3 1/2 through it all the time, but to be able to if/when I need to. I know that most of the time I would shoot the smaller loads, but going on the theory that this is going to be my only gun for the foreseeable future I am looking for that flexibility...does this make sense or is there something I am missing?

Tom and CT have brought up a few guns I haven't really looked at - so I will definitley do some more looking before making my final decision.

CT - you also bring up a good point about cost...I know that I am paying a premium for the supermag chamber and the fancy new camo pattern...I am ok with some of that, but I also don't plan to pay MSRP...the guy at the shop told me to expect less than that.

Anyway - keep the comments coming, I appreciate the feedback and you guys have already given me some good points to look into.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree the "Super Mag" is a better choice but more $$ and would be my choice if I was still living in Arkansas where I would be hunting ducks and geese. Since the advent of steel shot you need all the help you can get.  I miss the days of 50+ yard shots with lead and no cripples.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I Just got the 870 Super Mag as my first gun also. I love the thing! Maybe someday I will upgrade but for South Carolina I hear the Super Mag will do the job just fine.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> If I could have only one shotgun and was on a limited budget Remington 870 would be the gun of choice.  You will pay a penalty in extra recoil over an autoloader.  Also there are many choices to configure it best for your specific hunting needs.  My choice would be 3" chamber and 28" barrel this will do most anything well from deer, hogs, duck, quail or clays.


Great info there for sure. Well put.

The payoff for that heavier recoil, I believe, is more FPS out of your shells and therefor, more energy on target. My belief is that autoloaders sap a bit of FPS and energy out of each shell.

-T


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

why is the 3" chamber preferred over the 3 1/2" ?

The 3 1/2 gives the capability of shooting supermag if necessary, but can shoot 2 2/4 and 3 all day long too?


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I think that the 870 is a great gun, I currently shoot a remington 1187 and love it ,imo remington makes great firearms . I also have a mossberg pump 500, i used this before my purchase of the 1187. The mossberg preformed great ,as well my friend has a 935 mossberg and has no problems. I sudjest trying the gun on for size pull it up to your shoulder many times before making a choice. i prefer a dipped gun over a blued finish for durability. I would love to have a superblack eagle but it was a little to pricey for my taste.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> why is the 3" chamber preferred over the 3 1/2" ?
> 
> The 3 1/2 gives the capability of shooting supermag if necessary, but can shoot 2 2/4 and 3 all day long too?


I forgot to mention it in my previous post, and I think Tom hit the nail on the head with what he was saying. At least for us Floridians, a 3 1/2" shell is not necessary for anything really. Maybe massive geese, but you could really hunt them with a 3" shot, which is more than capable for any type of shotgun hunting I can think of.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > why is the 3" chamber preferred over the 3 1/2" ?
> >
> > The 3 1/2 gives the capability of shooting supermag if necessary, but can shoot 2 2/4 and 3 all day long too?
> 
> ...


Correct 3 1/2" is not needed in FL and it does raise the cost of the gun. If I could buy both at the same price get the 3 1/2 chamber there is no downside to the 3 1/2.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

my cousin has a 10 ga. 3.5in shottie. i used it on teal at a local lake last season for shitz n grinz.  my shoulder will never be the same.  stick with 3" shells, aint no point in 3.5"'s unless you are gonna hunt geese without decoys. aka SKYBUSTING

(he has that gun because in wisconsin you cannot use rifles and deer are 200-300#s)

i regularly use a 2 3/4 chambered A5 and have killed most kinds of game in FL that have crossed my path at the wrong time with that gun

i also have a 3.5 chambered A391 that is my backup gun and the only time i used the 3.5 was the last two days of duck season when those where the only shells available locally.

i think the only reason to shoot a 3.5 might be buckshot/slugs/maybe turkey loads?

i would rather shoot a slug or rifle if applicable than 00 buckshot

.... as was mentioned the 870 is a good gun, most all my friends have had one and some still use them,  ive borrowed them, others have upgraded to beretta or the SBE or browning.  

ive had 3 mossy 500s and have given away 3 mossy 500s.  good paddle, bad gun.

in the words of the wise man from indiana jones, "choose wisely"


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

If you get a chance check out the Benelli Nova or supernova as well as the Browning BPS. They only have one downside and that is cost of extra barrels. And if it does not have to be camo the new Ithaca 37 would come into play as well. These in my opinion are the best offerings today in the pump market. Winchester has shown a new pump called the SXP in last years catalog and this years but I have not seen one yet, might not have even started shipping yet. But take your time deciding as fit will be the most important part of the decision.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> If you get a chance check out the Benelli Nova or supernova as well as the Browning BPS. They only have one downside and that is cost of extra barrels. And if it does not have to be camo the new Ithaca 37 would come into play as well. These in my opinion are the best offerings today in the pump market. Winchester has shown a new pump called the SXP in last years catalog and this years but I have not seen one yet, might not have even started shipping yet. But take your time deciding as fit will be the most important part of the decision.


I like the Browning BPS and Benelli but your getting in more $$$, there are better options but price vs performance the 870 is hard to beat.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep a little more, but if he is going to be wingsgooting he needs to check em all and see which fits best. Might be the Remington, but please check em all to see which fits best. If you were close by I would meet you at the skeet range and let you shoot the remington supermag and the browning.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks again for all the feedback. I will definitely spend some time making sure what I get "feels" and fits right.

I really appreciate everyone spending some time giving me their $.02.

The snow up here has given me some extra time to spend making my decision.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Since you got some extra time check out shotgunworld forums. There is alot of good info by brand on there.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

what you decide on/get????


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I have decided on the 870...still going back and forth on the exact configuration I'll get, but it will either be the 870 Express 3" chamber or the supermag waterfowl/turkey model in my original link.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> I have decided on the 870...still going back and forth on the exact configuration I'll get, but it will either be the 870 Express 3" chamber or the supermag waterfowl/turkey model in my original link.



GREAT choice! It will serve you for years!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The 870 is a phenomenal choice for a firearm. It is the #1 selling gun of all time, it is super reliable, shoots very well and takes a beating. It will do everything you need it to do. 

The recoil should not be an issue unless you shoot 100 rounds a day. Shoot as many BRANDS and different LOADS as you can and you will find one that you like the best. A Remington 3" with 1 3/8oz will shoot different than Federal and Winchester. In my opinion, magnum shells are not for me. I do not derive pleasure from the added noise and recoil and I can't honestly say I achieve a higher kill ratio than with regular shells. Another note on recoil - the difference between an autoloader and pump is negligable. 

Where you live you will rarely use the 3 1/2 unless pass shooting for geese or that one trigger pull for a gobbler. 

I have all knds of guns and I actually prefer a pump a lot of the times. It makes you concentrate on the first shot moreso than if you know all you have to do is pull the trigger again. When in Canada, shells are scarse and crazy expensive so I use an over under and that saves on blowing so many rounds. There are so many guns and everybody has their reasons for buying the brand that they do. It would be really rare to find a consensus of ownership. As an example, there were several guns mentioned in the thread and I don't own any of these. Not because I don't like them or because I do not feel they are quality, but I just don't (As I sit here I can see 9 12ga's in the safe). 

We, here in Florida, do not have the same hunting that you do and the 12ga is the gun of choice in your area. We have lots of small birds so the 20ga is adequate here but up there you have to be a very good shot with the 20 to get clean kills on your greenheads.

The biggest and most important reason to choose this gun over that one is how YOU shoot it. You may think the gun is cool looking and feel that a gun fits you nicely but you can't hit a milk jug 20 yards away and another is ugly and feels weird in you hand but you can shoot it well. I have bought every gun I own after shooting one for a few rounds at the gun range. When I feel the urge to get a new gun I hang out at the range and talk with and ask other patrons about their guns and if they would be willing to let me shoot it a few times. You find out real fast if the gun has potential for you. 

Since you are new to this sport and it is clear you have done your homework in choosing that particular firearm, you just need to make sure you can shoot it well. As you hang around with other hunters the urge will fall upon you you to try their guns and your second purchase may come before the end of your first season.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I load my own shells. The cost of 3.5" magnum loads for me is not great because all I do is add a little more shot and powder. One difference is I can shoot as many #2 steel shot in the 3.5 as I can #3 in the 3". The #2 steel have greater retention of velocity and energy at any distance so that is what I like. When steel shot was first tested by the USFWS the shot was #4. It didn't do well back then as the small shot and modest velocity loads caused too many crippled birds. Having shot lead most of my life I like the #2 shot magnum loads for late season birds in particular. The longer chamber also acts as counter boring and may shoot a little better.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

